# Lakewood Resort - Western Maryland



## Miss Marty (May 9, 2009)

Looking for information on 
Lakewood Resort McHenry Md

Sideling Hill Exhibit Center, on Interstate 68 in MD
Rocky Gap Lodge Resort and Rocky Gap State Park 
Western Maryland Scenic Railroad Train Excursions


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lakewood Resorts - Timeshare - Garrett County - McHenry Maryland 21541*

*
Lakewood Resorts is situated on the lakefront of Deep Creek Lake *

Unit 1 - has three bedrooms, a sleeping loft, 3 baths and sleeps 10.
Units 2-11 have 2 bedrooms, a private sleeping loft, 3 baths and are
 designed to sleep 8. The sofa in the living room is a pull out sleeper.

All units have fireplaces, equipped kitchens, cable TV, decks facing the lake, and boat docks.  Each unit has parking for 2 cars near the lake and parking for additional cars & boat trailers near the pool.  
Lakewood Resorts is a member of II.  Yearly Fees for 2009  $615-$665.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sideling Hill Exhibit Center is really an enhanced rest stop off of 68.  It really details the geologic history of the mountain.  There is a boardwalk so that you can get a close look at the rock strata where they literally cut through the mountain to build the road.  We've stopped here a few times.  My kids enjoy it the most in the winter as there is always water oozing from the rocks and it freezes.  

Rocky Gap state Park - never been here but it too is directly off of 68 and you can see the lodge, golf course and lake from the road.  I suppose it could be a lovely place if you only looked to the mountain side and not back at 68.   

I've taken the Frostburg to Cumberland train.  The scenary is lovely and it's a nice relaxing way to see the area.  

Also if you're in the area Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Water is not to far from Deep Creek Lake.


----------

